# door dash , new update.



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i wonder if this is good or bad ? if they allow this to every user it will be very slow . i do 10 to 20 orders a day 5 or 6 days a week . prob why i was offered this . 
*Dasher Rewards*
Hi,

We'd like to invite you to try out Dasher Rewards, a pilot program we are testing in select areas to recognize and reward the best Dashers!

You were selected to participate because we believe you've gone above and beyond for customers over the last month. As of September 30th, you met the following criteria:


4.70 star rating
95% completion rate
100 deliveries completed last month
200 lifetime deliveries

To access Dasher Rewards, make sure you are using the most updated version of the Dasher app and check out the Account section to view your rewards.

For the month of October, we are testing the following rewards in select regions:
*Dash Anytime*
The Dasher app will now allow you to dash in your zone or schedule a dash at all times. Please note that just because you are able to dash / schedule at your convenience, this does not mean that it will always be busy. _We still recommend dashing in areas that are red on the map, and scheduling dashes when you know you want to dash ahead of time in order to avoid having too many Dashers on the road!_

*More Deliveries*
When things are slower, you will be prioritized for new orders. This means that if we have two nearby Dashers who can take on an order, we will break the tie in your favor.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I have been on it since August but you have to qualify each month. What I really like about it is that you can go on and off the app anytime you want so you don't have to sign up for blocks. It's great when you are running multiple apps and get busy with other platforms you can end the dash and just jump back in later. Don't have to worry about the limited pause or being able to get back on if its slow.

Wether we actually get ping priority or not who actually knows.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

lets take them at there word we will get that first ping


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

With the new pay model, you'll get the lower pay orders so it's accept them or loss status. DoorDash is smart.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> With the new pay model, you'll get the lower pay orders so it's accept them or loss status. DoorDash is smart.


Seems the criteria doesn't mention acceptance rate.
Just rating and completion rate.
With only 100 deliveries in a month, you can still cherrypick.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

[this new pay scale was actually a pay raise to me .
i pick and choose turning down any order under 7.00 my average order is 9 
this new pay scale is earning me an average of 11 an hour more then before .
again i cherry pick the distance and fares i average 20 an hour before fuel and wear and tear . 
great thing is i turn down all uber and lyft rides leave them for somebody else .


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Do they show how many you have done in the month? It would take a long time to look thru all the deliveries


----------



## Miteats (Feb 2, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> i wonder if this is good or bad ? if they allow this to every user it will be very slow . i do 10 to 20 orders a day 5 or 6 days a week . prob why i was offered this .
> *Dasher Rewards*
> Hi,
> 
> ...


They

They offered it to me too. So I went to peak pay area this morning, but it was the slowest ever.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I feel like they're going to have to adjust the Customer Rating to at least 4.8 or maybe even 4.85. I'm feeling a slow down over the last few days and I have to believe it's due to to many dashers that can dash now. Stacked orders are almost gone as well. I hope DD doesn't saturate our markets and we all wind up sitting around with 1 delivery per hour. That's the worst.
I'm also seeing a lot of new shiny red bags lately.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i went dd today it was grey. not a problem i got right on and seconds i accepted my first order 12 bucks happy to accept it. i drove for 6 hours honestly i only turned down 4 orders they were 5 or 6 bucks pass. i can average a order in 20 minutes driving to the restaurant picking up the food delivering it . so yes over 2 orders completed an hour . i averaged 24 an hour today minus fuel.
im not feeling well or i would easily work for 14 hours actually make some money !


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> I feel like they're going to have to adjust the Customer Rating to at least 4.8 or maybe even 4.85. I'm feeling a slow down over the last few days and I have to believe it's due to to many dashers that can dash now. Stacked orders are almost gone as well. I hope DD doesn't saturate our markets and we all wind up sitting around with 1 delivery per hour. That's the worst.
> I'm also seeing a lot of new shiny red bags lately.


From what I hear talking to other drivers (at least in my market) many are well below the 4.7 mark. Oversaturation is an issue with all these app companies, it benefits them and hurts us.

Also, I think the activity level is impacted by the promotions they are giving out to the customers that week. I have had several customers tell me they only use food delivery when they get coupons off The delivery.


----------



## Charbenji (Sep 9, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> i wonder if this is good or bad ? if they allow this to every user it will be very slow . i do 10 to 20 orders a day 5 or 6 days a week . prob why i was offered this .
> *Dasher Rewards*
> Hi,
> 
> ...


Are you still in the top Dasher Program? If you are best to make the most of it. They recently changed the requirements to qualify and added a 70% acceptance rate for top dashers...DD wants it's contractors become garbage collectors picking up all the trash offers.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Charbenji said:


> Are you still in the top Dasher Program? If you are best to make the most of it. They recently changed the requirements to qualify and added a 70% acceptance rate for top dashers...DD wants it's contractors become garbage collectors picking up all the trash offers.


yes i am . and that 70 % rate does NOT affect me . my acc rate is 52 % currently lowest was about 30 % its like they stopped sending me garbage . i only accept pings that i can earn at least 20 an hour . so i quit lyft and uber and only dd and grub hub result is average of 9 dollars an hour more profit . so to answer your question i can get online with out time slots even when its grey.
last month i did 147 dd orders and 80 gh


----------



## Charbenji (Sep 9, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> yes i am . and that 70 % rate does NOT affect me . my acc rate is 52 % currently lowest was about 30 % its like they stopped sending me garbage . i only accept pings that i can earn at least 20 an hour . so i quit lyft and uber and only dd and grub hub result is average of 9 dollars an hour more profit . so to answer your question i can get online with out time slots even when its grey.
> last month i did 147 dd orders and 80 gh


That is awesome, I've also been preferring DD and GH over Uber/Lyft lately as well. I find I drive way less miles when I'm working delivery compared to rideshare and still make more. Example on a trip last weekend I drove 17 miles and got paid $14 on Uber compared to driving 4 miles and making $18 for a delivery order for PfChang's on DD that took 20 minutes to pick up and deliver. $2 per mile is what I try to shoot for when I do delivery, and always seem disappointed when I compare how many more miles and gas I use while ridesharing...


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I'll be losing my top dasher status as of December 1st and IDGAF. I'm not going to be manipulated by DD's 70% acceptance rating. Cherry picker for life lol I'm not accepting that garbage.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> I'll be losing my top dasher status as of December 1st and IDGAF. I'm not going to be manipulated by DD's 70% acceptance rating. Cherry picker for life lol I'm not accepting that garbage.


I sit right at this second at 32% which for me is high.....I usually am in the mid-upper 20's.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm at 28% after today's shift and honestly believe you're not making money with anything above 40%. 
I guess it depends on what you call "making money" but for me that's what seems to be the sweet spot. Here's what I did today. If anyone can do this taking DD's garbage, please post your results.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> lets take them at there word we will get that first ping


never take a gig app company at their word , history shows how lyft , uber , and other apps have abused that Privilege


----------



## Trained_Hindu (Aug 27, 2018)

I'm very disappointed in most of you

If your acceptance rate with DoorTrash isn't in the single teens, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Trained_Hindu said:


> I'm very disappointed in most of you
> 
> If your acceptance rate with DoorTrash isn't in the single teens, you're doing it wrong.


Wrong, it depends on the market as they are all different. If your market sucks and 90% of your offers are trash then I agree with you. Not all markets are as bad as your's sounds. If 3 out of 4 offers are "good offers" why would you have an acceptance rate in the single digits? Makes no sense.


----------

